# dear abby,



## luvs

my fb account is full. i've begun deleting certain people that liberally over-post. after all, most of them have at least 5 kids to take care of, yet bombard me with silly game requests each day. dunno how they afford all that stuff they have in thier pix when they have no or very low-paying, casual jobs.
i often see them on the corner as i pound the pavement, & i say, 'i bump into you here each time i see you!' they always say they're waiting for a ride. 
i was watching the show, 'restaurant: impossible' the other day. someone used it via underprivileged children to gain popularity. i voted against the show & changed the channel. 
abby, where has reality gone.......


----------



## muleman RIP

Facebook has generated an entire subculture. They escape from reality and build fantasy lives. Perhaps you need to walk a bit and use another bus stop.


----------



## Kane

I have a page but have never posted on FB, so am far from qualified to comment.  However, based upon what I see as I log on every week or so, FB seems it should be a tool for social interaction, not as an existence;  a measure of one's self worth.

I cannot imagine relying upon FB for personal feedback can be healthy.  Or wise.  Seems a setup for illusions of self-importance or, on the flip, disappointment.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Facebook has generated an entire subculture. They escape from reality and build fantasy lives. Perhaps you need to walk a bit and use another bus stop.


 

heyyyyy, abbymule, i ain't takin' _any_ transportation if i can get somewhere via my feet 30 to 45 minutes before the busses/taxis show. strange thing is, those people i see- they'll be waiting on corners where public transport is non-existant. unless they call/hail cabs 20 times a nite.
mabby, where's their money from..... i just am lost.


----------



## luvs

on a serious note, i'm on fb. basically as a means of communication w/ old friends & ppl i know that i'd like to have an alternate means of contacting me if they haven't my emails/phone #'s.


----------



## Kane

One day soon an accepted common social statistic will be suicides that are FB-related.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kane said:


> One day soon an accepted *common social statistic will be suicides that are FB-related.*



It's probably already gotten to that point, but I am sure a lot of people don't know that's the reason behind it.
A kid from here (Catholic school, one of the best on the football team) committed suicide last year.
All over something that he read-- what some other boys were saying about him.. on Facebook.
Nice, huh?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It's probably already gotten to that point, but I am sure a lot of people don't know that's the reason behind it.
> A kid from here (Catholic school, one of the best on the football team) committed suicide last year.
> All over something that he read-- what some other boys were saying about him.. on Facebook.
> Nice, huh?


 
It should not be asurprise. The annonymity of any poster who can say just about anything compiled with the frustration by the recipient of having no ability to reach thru the ether of the internet and throttle the shit out of their tormentor,,,,,,And we are surprised by the mental damage?

Facebook,like so much of the internet, has no justice. Not a syntilla of it.

Imagine any world, even a real one, without justice. Who would want to live in one?

So if your life is built on communication and relationship in the Facebook community, or even here on the Forum, unanswerable insults are taken quite personaly and seriously, as though they were real.

The Moral?

The virtual universe appears not to be that pretty. I suggest one try and stay rooted in the real one.
Don't take anything here to heart, even from some of your so-called friends.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> It should not be asurprise. The annonymity of any poster who can say just about anything compiled with the frustration by the recipient of having no ability to reach thru the ether of the internet and throttle the shit out of their tormentor,,,,,,And we are surprised by the mental damage?
> 
> Facebook,like so much of the internet, has no justice. Not a syntilla of it.
> 
> Imagine any world, even a real one, without justice. Who would want to live in one?
> 
> So if your life is built on communication and relationship in the Facebook community, or even here on the Forum, unanswerable insults are taken quite personaly and seriously, as though they were real.
> 
> The Moral?
> 
> The virtual universe appears not to be that pretty. I suggest one try and stay rooted in the real one.
> Don't take anything here to heart, even from some of your so-called friends.



You are a wise and wonderful man, Franc.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> It's probably already gotten to that point, but I am sure a lot of people don't know that's the reason behind it.
> A kid from here (Catholic school, one of the best on the football team) committed suicide last year.
> All over something that he read-- what some other boys were saying about him.. on Facebook.
> Nice, huh?


 
that'd not be the 1st i've heard of. i think they ought treat social media as a bar- identification required. underage- denied. many teens can't take it. when i was a teen, we were brave enough to say it person-to-person. people physically fought. they got admonished- suspension, expulsion, court, or 2 or 3 of the above. then you went home to Mom &/or Dad....... ohhhh, then u were in trouble. & i'm only 31. 'puter screens made many very 'brave'.


----------



## luvs

dear abby,
it's me again. how much of the people's tax dollars went toward the show currently showing on food network once again to give props to the prezzie.....
thanx~


----------



## muleman RIP

Please don't tell me my tax dollars support the food network?


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> dear abby,
> it's me again. how much of the people's tax dollars went toward the show currently showing on food network once again to give props to the prezzie.....
> thanx~


Which show would that be Aubs?


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Which show would that be Aubs?


 
restaurant: impossible w/ michelle obama in it. so scripted i laughed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh! and I like(d) that show!
Can only imagine.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Please don't tell me my tax dollars support the food network?


 
he got her mug on there somehow at this essential point in time, & we know it wasn't from $$ he earned. that's my own assumption.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Oh! and I like(d) that show!
> Can only imagine.


 
i watched it often. then that episode played, re-played. i damn near vomited. returning to bbc to view ramsay. at least that's half-real.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i watched it often. then that episode played, re-played. i damn near vomited. returning to bbc to view ramsay. at least that's half-real.


http://articles.latimes.com/2012/jun/08/news/la-heb-obama-restaurant-20120608

Just for shits and giggles, I think I'll try and find a bit of it to watch later.
Call me a glutton for punishment


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2012/jun/08/news/la-heb-obama-restaurant-20120608
> 
> Just for shits and giggles, I think I'll try and find a bit of it to watch later.
> Call me a glutton for punishment


 
it's hilarious. bring a spew-recepticle into the room. it is scripted that badly. gluttons 4 punishment- that episode was made 4 'em. 
this from ur link got me:

“Normally these young children are not getting the best nutrients they can,” Irvine says. “It’s our job to educate them on nutrition and health.”

.......um, no. that's Mommy & Daddy's job.~


----------

